# Visa Process Guidance for a Fresher



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum, i found this site while doing my ground work for the visa process to Canada. I want to apply for visa on my own, i had a very bad experience going through a agent before. Could the senior members guide me through the process involved in applying for a Canadian Visa.

I would appreciate any kind of help given to me


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What kind of visa do you want to apply for?


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

EVHB said:


> What kind of visa do you want to apply for?


I am an IT professional with 7 years of experience, what Visa Class i fall under. Kindly anyone suggest me step by step process.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

sachin1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, i found this site while doing my ground work for the visa process to Canada. I want to apply for visa on my own, i had a very bad experience going through a agent before. Could the senior members guide me through the process involved in applying for a Canadian Visa.
> 
> I would appreciate any kind of help given to me


You have been posting on the Australia forum since March 21st, why did it take so long to "find" this site? Have you given up on trying to immigrate to Australia? because your status still says Expat in Australia? just curious how serious you are about coming to Canada?


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

carlb said:


> You have been posting on the Australia forum since March 21st, why did it take so long to "find" this site? Have you given up on trying to immigrate to Australia? because your status still says Expat in Australia? just curious how serious you are about coming to Canada?


Hi Carlb,

I mentioned i am new to this forum( new to Canada section of the forum) I started the Australian migration process in Jan 2011, since i have no chance of qualifying in the new point system due to my experience and low score in IELTS, i want to know my chances of migrating to Canada. I am very serious about moving to Canada. Kindly direct me towards the best possible visa options i have.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

IT professionals can only apply to Canada now under Québec process (so you'll need good French) or if you already have a job offer from a Canadian company.

Otherwise, you cannot apply.


----------

